#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Schmerzen, Untersuchung auf Morbus Bechterew oder Rheuma >

## Lile91

Hallo!  :s_thumbup:  
Ich habe seit dem 19.08.08 Schmerzen in der Brustgegend. Mittlerweile sind die Schmerzen in Schulter und Nacken gezogen 
(sind aber weniger schlimm). Die Schmerzen kommen und gehen und werden bei Anstrengung nicht schlimmer. Am 22.08. war ich das erste mal beim Arzt und habe IbuHexal Akut 400 mg verschrieben bekommen. Mein Arzt hat meine Rippen untersucht 
(da war alles okay) und ein EKG gemacht. Bis auf einen schnellen Puls war alles okay, eigentlich habe ich immer einen normalen Puls. Vllt. war es die Aufregung, weil es ein neuer Arzt war. Die Tabletten sollte ich drei mal pro Tag und vier Tage lang nehmen. Die Schmerzen blieben aber genauso. 
Also bin ich am 29.08. noch mal zum Arzt gegangen. Er hat natürtlich nochmal Fragen gestellt, nochmal geschaut ob mit meinen Rippen alles in Ordnung ist
(waren sie immer noch) und hat dann nach Vorkommen von Rheuma bzw. Morbus Bechterew in meiner Familie gefragt. 
Meine Mutter hat Morbus Bechterew und meine Großmutter Rheuma Polyarthritis. Deswegen hat mir mein Arzt Blut abgenommen, um mein Blutbild untersuchen zu lassen 
(auch eines extra für Morbus Bechterew, aber nicht die HLA-B27 Version). Jetzt soll ich Diclo Dispers 3mal am Tag bis Montag nehmen, bis die Ergebnisse kommen und 
halt wieder zum Arzt gehen. Es ist ein stechender Schmerz. Heute haben die neuen Tabletten auch nicht geholfen. Und falls das eventuell wichtig ist, ich bin 17 Jahre alt. 
Meine Fragen sind:  
In wie fern meine Beschwerden mit Morbus Bechterew oder Rheuma  
Symptomen übereinstimmen? Da ich selten Schmerzen im Hüftbereich und am Ende der Wirbelsäule habe wundert mich das. Ich hatte eigentlich vor dem Arztbesuch mit einer Überweisung zum Orthopäden gerechnet, wegen falschen Bewegungen oder einer Muskelentzündung, worauf mein Arzt zuerst behandelt hat. 
Außerdem hat mein Arzt gesagt, ich müsste entscheiden ob ich die extra Blutuntersuchung auf das Gen machen möchte. Was empfehlen sie?  
Meine Schwester wurde schon getestet, es war positiv. Weitere Untersuchungen fanden noch nicht statt, da sie sehr selten Schmerzen hat. 
Was sagt mir, dass die Schmerztabletten kaum oder gar nicht helfen? Spricht das für Morbus Bechterew oder Rheuma? 
Vielen Dank im vorraus! MfG Lisa

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Lile, 
Rheumatische Erkrankungen kommen in vielen Varianten und Formen vor.
Jetzt nur von den Beschwerden eine Diagnose zu stellen wäre vermessen und ist auch nicht gestattet. 
Ich möchte es aber dennoch nicht ausschließen. 
Warst du bisher nur beim Hausarzt? 
Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall eine Überweisung zum Rheumatologen geben lassen, denn der rheumatische Formenkreis ist nunmal sehr komplex und eine Diagnose kann nur ein Facharzt stellen. 
Mein Hausarzt hat meine Schmerzen als Verspannungen abgetan und dann musste ich als Notfall mehrfach ins Krankenhaus und dort wurde ich zum Rheumatologen empfohlen.  

> Außerdem hat mein Arzt gesagt, ich müsste entscheiden ob ich die extra Blutuntersuchung auf das Gen machen möchte.

  :Huh?: 
Das ist mir jetzt aber echt neu. Die Untersuchung auf den HLA-B- 27 Marker ist Standard, dachte ich? 
Und selbst wenn dieser positiv ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du Rheuma hast.
Welche Blutwerte wurden denn untersucht und mit welchem Ergebnis?

----------


## krümel68

Da Du sehr jung bist sofort durch rhematologen testen lassen aus M. Bechetrew durch blutabname und eventuell röntgen und ct des hüftgelenks.Habe letze woche erst erfahren, dass ich die krankheit habe. Hüftschmerzen hatte ich auch bisher selten,aber es ist sehr unterschiedlich.Schmerztabletten helfen da nicht und eventuell bist du im anfangsstadium. Habe auch vorher nur leichte schmerzen gehabt. kommt dann aber plötzlich und andauernd.Es ist vererbbar kann aber generation überspringen. Habe dadurch Depressionen und Panikzustände. Lass dein Blut untersuchen durch den Rheumatologen, da nur er diese Werte ermitteln kann und hoffe du hast es nicht. Um so früher du es weisst um so eher kannst du was dagegen tun um es zu verringern.

----------


## krümel68

Leider bist Du im Irrtum wer dieses gen hat ist erkrankt an M. Bechterew

----------

